# Hopefully this question has not been beat to death...



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry for the noob question. Puppy will not eat now. 

I picked up my german shepherd pup last week (1/24) from the breeder and now he will not eat, zero excitement, he won't even eat treats but when/if he eats he will just mull around and take a couple of bites and walk away. 

I contacted the breeder and they said he was the first one to the bowl and would have to be separated because he would try and eat his siblings food. They were feeding him kibble in the morning with ground meat and chopped raw chicken sides in the evening. I have tried every type of food imaginable, wetting down the kibble, canned food, chicken and rice (he will eat some of the chicken but not all of it and he will grab a chuck and take it away from the bowl and eat it then not go back to the bowl), lamb and kibble (cooked and uncooked, just as the chicken he will eat some of the lamb but nothing else). He has been to the vet and they say he is healthy.

this is really stressing me out and i think it might be coming through to him. The breeder said that my stress about him eating could show dominance over him and could possibly make him think the food is mine and not his. 

He is an awesome pup and wicked smart, but this food thing is killing me. Im afraid he is not getting the vitamins and nutrients he needs and will delay his growth. 

should i go back to the raw chicken? I would rather not as i've read the dog will not grow as tall or large as pups on large breed kibble. BTW, i am feeding him Wellness puppy large breed....well trying to anyway. 

sorry if this is all over the place.....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would feed him exactly what the breeder was feeding him and slowly transition if that's what you want. 

Don't believe all you read, I've never heard that chicken will make them not grow as tall or large. I never have fed my puppies Large Breed Dog food. I usually go right to adult dog food and mix in raw. 

BUt for now, I would be feeding him exactly what the breeder had been feeding him


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would feed him exactly what the breeder was feeding him and slowly transition if that's what you want.
> 
> Don't believe all you read, I've never heard that chicken will make them not grow as tall or large. I never have fed my puppies Large Breed Dog food. I usually go right to adult dog food and mix in raw.
> 
> BUt for now, I would be feeding him exactly what the breeder had been feeding him


Makes sense. I figured as much. This is our second GS and it's been awhile since we've had a puppy...

i see you live in CT, i do as well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Cool !!! well you have to post pics of your puppy, it's a requirement here

I am down on the shoreline, you?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What Diane said, but also, put the dish down for 10 minutes and then pick it up and do not offer more food until the next meal time. A dog that can graze at will will often become picky and is harder to house train. Also, if you teach your dog to eat it now, you will know immediately when your dog is not feeling good. 

Good luck with the pup. A healthy dog will not starve itself to death.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

When my pup wouldnt eat..he ate vienna sausages (prob almost dogfood) haha and loved cheese. I fig. Better n nothin


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

honestly you've only had him for a week and from the sounds of it have given him everything in the pantry lol. I think the breeder is right you are stressing about it WAY too much. They need a few days to adjust my breeder told us all you will not see your true puppy until about 72 hours after bringing them home and so far in those 72 hours it seems you've shown him how to freak out.

Go back to what the breeder had him on put it down (I give 20 minutes) if he doesn't eat it pick it back up and give it back to him at the next meal time. We just got a foster pup in last week (on the 21st) and she wouldn't eat for days I was freaking out that she was sick as well.. She finally started eating like 2-3 days ago and is just now starting to eat fairly decent just give your pup some time to settle in.

Also my girl is built like a tank and has not suffered one tiny bit from being fed strictly raw.. of course they need more then chicken and its more complex then that however a properly prepared raw diet is not going to stop your pup from growing as tall or as large as its genetics will allow.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would feed him exactly what the breeder was feeding him and slowly transition if that's what you want.
> 
> Don't believe all you read, I've never heard that chicken will make them not grow as tall or large. I never have fed my puppies Large Breed Dog food. I usually go right to adult dog food and mix in raw.
> 
> BUt for now, I would be feeding him exactly what the breeder had been feeding him


If you think your stress is stressing him, how about putting the bowl of food and him in the crate and leaving the room for about 15 minutes. If he doesn't eat, then pick it up and take him out.


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

thank you for all the responses. Yesterday he ate better and then again this morning. He is still not excited about eating though. Last night was chopped chicken, bones and all and this morning it was kibble with raw ground lamb. He ate around his kibble and didn't finish breakfast. I threw the rest away. He doesn't seem to be a lazy eater but more that he just doesn't care

I was thinking about feeding him in his crate, but i don't want him to think he is being punished as he is still getting use to his crate. 

as far as house training, he has only had two accidents in the house and none in his crate. He seems to get that he needs to "go" outside.

here is a picture of Steve...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwwww what a cutie!! he looks like a little black fuzzball !


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> awwwww what a cutie!! he looks like a little black fuzzball !


he looks like a little black bear cub. He is hilarious too. Im wondering when those ears will pop up....then he really will look like a bear cub


I live in Westport, CT


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

SteveTheDog said:


> here is a picture of Steve...



Well I hate to tell ya this but he's not eating because his butt's in the bowl, not his head!!
:rofl:

Too cute 
I'm sure with the suggestions others had (remove that bowl after 10-15min!) his appetite will pick up 
Also it sounds like he came from a great breeder who probably dewormed but if you didn't get record of it you may want to have a fecal done or just deworm him. Puppies need usually 2-3 rounds of dewormer to get clear of rounds.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

msvette2u said:


> Well I hate to tell ya this but he's not eating because his butt's in the bowl, not his head!!


:rofl:

Thats exactly what I was thinking!!!

Very cute!!!!! I've had 2 coated black males myself.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahh your at the other end of the state he's really cute and going to be gorgeous I would think


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

He is so cute!!
When we brought Sherman home, he seemed to go in cycles, sometimes he would finish every meal within minutes for 4-5 days, and then for 4-5 days he'd pick at his food (hard to believe since he is now 10 months and 100 lbs, he's a mix). I wouldn't worry too much, unless you start to notice other symptoms.


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Well I hate to tell ya this but he's not eating because his butt's in the bowl, not his head!!
> :rofl:
> 
> Too cute
> ...


his eating has seemed to get much better, he is even searching for more food as well. all good signs. I think he was feeding off my own angst.. 
i was very pleased with the breeder, very nice people living on an organic farm. I searched a long time to find the right working lines and Steves pedigree is well established. The long coat threw me for a loop, i didn't know much about them. I wonder how long he will actually be. I love GSD, such loyal friends...

here is a picture of Ura (Ooda), my old friend. RIP


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

ok, so Steve is eating his raw food, but not his kibble. I'm giving him puppy vitamin paste each day but i am wondering if he is getting everything he needs on the raw lamb, chicken (bones and all) and vitamin paste.

how do i get him to start eating his kibble? I don't mind feeding him a raw diet, but i want to make sure he is getting all the other essentials.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I say research a good raw balanced diet (others on this forum can help as well) and just forget the kibble... your pup has good tastes.. can you blame him? lol


----------



## BrandiB (Jan 28, 2012)

I love that he is sitting in his bowl.. Mine does the same thing! When she eats she sits in her water bowl and when she drink she sits in her food bowl..


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I say research a good raw balanced diet (others on this forum can help as well) and just forget the kibble... your pup has good tastes.. can you blame him? lol


i think you might be right. He is not a fan of any processed food at all, not even treats. Ive been reading a lot on the forum and there is some really good information. I think my biggest fear is him not getting enough or getting too much of a certain vitamin or nutrient. I think that is why i want him to go to high quality kibble because it's almost plug and play. 

If i am feeding him raw chicken bone in along with the offals at night and raw minced lamb in the morning and afternoon is he getting enough nutrients to grow properly without giving him supplemental puppy vitamins?


----------



## kelly-lou (Jan 17, 2012)

Congratulations on your little fluffy bundle of joy.... he is lovely, looks just like my Storm when I 1st got him at 9wks. He was much like yours and didn't seem interested in his food at all but I just gave him some little and often , sometimes I would sit with him and hand feed him. He is now nearly 17wks and is food mad lol. I guess it takes them a while to adjust to their new home and routine at first


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

so a bit of an update on Steve. He is still a pickyass eater. I've switched to a straight raw diet. Feeding bone in chicken, ground lamb, offals, duck, venison, etc...along with giving him some bones to chew on every now and then, but only when he eats well. 

I don't leave the food out for more than 20 minutes but he is such a lethargic eater. He has yet to finish a complete bowl of food. I put food down for him three times a day. Also he doesn't like treats at all but will eat the marrow out of a bone like nobodies business. 

he seems to be growing, but this is really starting to take a tool on me wits.....

oh, one other thing. He has energy and isn't lethargic when playing, only his eating. 

any suggestions?

here are updated pics of the little monster.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I dont know if anyone commented on what you said about the crate. The way I got my pup used to the crate was by feeding every meal in it - that way it WASNT punishment, the crate became the place where all the yummy food came from!  Now she goes right in ready to eat her food whenever I say the word "hungry".

As for his eating, how about trying to feed him twice a day opposed to three times? Maybe it'll encourage him to eat if food isn't always so available.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is the cutest little thing I have ever seen! I could just kiss his face off! :wub:


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I would make sure you do some good research on the raw diet, there is even a whole forum on here for questions and information. They need organ meat in addition to bones and muscle and the ratio is pretty important to make sure they are getting all the nutrients they need. 

Also, I would strongly recommend feeding him in his crate as well  Not only will this make his crate a wonderful place but it helped our girl stay focused on eating!! She was a bad eater because she'd get distracted and wander off (even with raw in her bowl!!) but if we feed her in her crate she has nothing to distract her and she eats well. 

And congrats on your pup! He's adorable!!


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

Shaina said:


> I dont know if anyone commented on what you said about the crate. The way I got my pup used to the crate was by feeding every meal in it - that way it WASNT punishment, the crate became the place where all the yummy food came from!  Now she goes right in ready to eat her food whenever I say the word "hungry".
> 
> As for his eating, how about trying to feed him twice a day opposed to three times? Maybe it'll encourage him to eat if food isn't always so available.


yeah i didn't think of it like that, good call. i'll start tying that.


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

sashadog said:


> I would make sure you do some good research on the raw diet, there is even a whole forum on here for questions and information. They need organ meat in addition to bones and muscle and the ratio is pretty important to make sure they are getting all the nutrients they need.
> 
> Also, I would strongly recommend feeding him in his crate as well  Not only will this make his crate a wonderful place but it helped our girl stay focused on eating!! She was a bad eater because she'd get distracted and wander off (even with raw in her bowl!!) but if we feed her in her crate she has nothing to distract her and she eats well.
> 
> And congrats on your pup! He's adorable!!


I've been reading a lot about the raw diet and it doesn't seem too bad if you get routine with it.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

SteveTheDog said:


> I've been reading a lot about the raw diet and it doesn't seem too bad if you get routine with it.


It really isn't too bad once you get the hang of it and it's most definitely worth the effort! It's a bit much for me to do with three dogs to feed but when I only had one it was a breeze.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I'll tell ya what,,if you don't want that picky little fuzzball eater,,you can drop him off at my house, Now is the perfect time))))))


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

sashadog said:


> It really isn't too bad once you get the hang of it and it's most definitely worth the effort! It's a bit much for me to do with three dogs to feed but when I only had one it was a breeze.


i luckily import beef, lamb, venison in from NZ and AUS so raw meat is just at my finger tips and doesnt cost me anything. plus it's all natural with no hormones or antibiotics as well.


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well I'll tell ya what,,if you don't want that picky little fuzzball eater,,you can drop him off at my house, Now is the perfect time))))))


as much as he aggravates me on his eating he is such an awesome pup. 

i think i'll keep him...


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

well i think i've broken him....lol. He is now eating like a champ, although what puppy on a completely raw diet wouldn't....

Mixing beef kidney, liver, heart, chicken with bones and lamb. Switching it up each week. He is growing like a weed

the most important thing about all of this is my stress level....much lower.


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad to hear your little guy is eating!!
I know how stressful it can be! When we brought Vegas home he wasn't very interested in his food either. We were (still are) feeding him the exact same food he was getting at the breeder (we feed him raw too and our breeder makes their own food so we pick it up from them) but he just seemed lethargic and not excited for food just like you explained with your Steve. It lasted probably close to a month, we were actually sitting with him and hand feeding him. We talked to the breeder and he was eating perfectly out there (we could tell he was when we went to pick him u - he had grown so much since the first time we had seen him). We were almost at our wits end and going to look into switching foods and then all of the sudden he just started eating like a monster and he has been ever since!!! I'm sure we could give him the whole 8 lb tube of food and he would eat the whole thing and still want more!!! 
I swear if anyone that didn't know us ever saw Vegas eat they would think we starved him!!!


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

That is awesome that you have your breeder so close and they make the food for you to pick up. It is a pain in the ass sometimes to prepare the food for the week and the wife hates when i take the cleaver out...lol

I talked with a local butcher shop that buys only grass fed and natural fed animals and i think i've got them back on track to make raw dog food. That would be so much easier....tired of my hands smelling like kidneys


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

Yea we really lucked out with our breeder! It's super convenient because we don't have to worry about balancing it out. She isn't super close to us, it is still an hour and a half drive but it gets us out and about and Vegas has a blast out there with the dogs! Plus I don't know if I could make it up myself, I'm a little squeamish when it comes to stuff like that, haha. We have a box of deer legs in our deep freeze right now and I don't even wanna open the box to look. I'm gonna have to leave the house when my boyfriend cuts them up and the first time he gives one to Vegas! haha


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

you actually get use to it once you do it a few times. I have to admit you get a lump in your throat the first time you start cutting up kidneys and hearts. Now it's no issue. i cut up enough for the week and throw it in the fridge


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Steve, there are a couple of good raw sources in CT, Omas Pride and Bravo.

You can check on their websites if there are any distributors in your area..I usually use Bravo because I have a good source for it


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Steve, there are a couple of good raw sources in CT, Omas Pride and Bravo.
> 
> You can check on their websites if there are any distributors in your area..I usually use Bravo because I have a good source for it


i'll check them out. Thank you.

It's crazy that he is not motivated by food at all. I wonder if there could be some other reason why. 

This morning - fresh salmon, pork+bone, veal liver, beef. Walked away from it. i just don't get it. 

on another note. He looks like a little black bear...


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

oh my goodness he is adorable!!!!
:wub:


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

does he look small for 10 weeks?


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't think so - but I'm no expert.
We brought Vegas home at about 10 weeks and from the pictures he doesn't look any bigger or smaller than Vegas.


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

So yesterday morning he barely ate anything so i put his food back in the fridge I also decided to stop feeding him three times a day and just morning and night feedings now. Yesterday was the first day of doing this. I truly thought he would be starving at dinner since he didn't eat in the morning, but no, he only ate half his food. 

This morning the same thing. ate two bites and done. 

what am i missing here? At the breeder he was the best eater. Now he couldn't care less about food.


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

well i thought i would post an update on ole Steve. He is still completely on a raw diet and is eating like a champ now. Although he does have his moments where food doesn't matter to him. He still is not food driven. I leave the food out for about an hour if he does not finish it immediately and i will feed it to him for dinner that day. One thing i have recently put in the mix is green tripe and he cannot get enough of it. 
I look back now and realize i was stressing out over nutten. He is a good boy, with a great temperament and wicked smart......

here he is about a week away from 4 months.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> ahh your at the other end of the state he's really cute and going to be gorgeous I would think


HAHAH Here thats just down the road! 




SteveTheDog said:


> well i thought i would post an update on ole Steve. He is still completely on a raw diet and is eating like a champ now. Although he does have his moments where food doesn't matter to him. He still is not food driven. I leave the food out for about an hour if he does not finish it immediately and i will feed it to him for dinner that day. One thing i have recently put in the mix is green tripe and he cannot get enough of it.
> I look back now and realize i was stressing out over nutten. He is a good boy, with a great temperament and wicked smart......
> 
> here he is about a week away from 4 months.


I am very glad everything worked out for you, hes so adorable!


----------

